# French food prices



## inviteur

I'll give you some examples of French prices. As our prices are in euros / kg, i make a quick conversion for dollars / lbs. All of our prices are taxes inclusive

as we are in summer time let start with few prices.
Salads about 0.9 € so about 1.2 $
vegetables ( tomatoes, peppers, courgette and so on): from 1.5 to 3 €/ kg so from 1 to 2 $ / lbs.
French baguette bread about 1€...> 1.3 $.
Beef Lamb meets: about 20€/kg for the selected extra, 12€ for cheap cuts. So about 13$ for rear and  8$ for front pieces.
a Coca cola bottle ( 1.5 litter) costs about 2€ ans a Mac Donald cheese burger costs about 2€


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Well, today's exchange rate Euros/USDollars is 1/1.33
So, $2.66 for 1.5 liters of Coca Cola as well as a Mc Donald's Cheese Burger doesn't sound too far off to me, if you are comparing costs between France and parts of the USA. Although I do have to say that I haven't been to a McDonald's Restaurant in years... I only miss the fries 
oh and btw, welcome to DC.


----------



## inviteur

thx for reply
Coca and Mc Do were a joke, but despite these prices, i'd be very happy to know the US food prices. If someone could post a link of on-line supermarket food store, he would be kind


----------



## Addie

I live in the Boston, MA area, right on the coast. So here is a link. Hope it works for you. 

Stop & Shop Weekly Circular - Revere


This store is the closest supermarket to me.


----------



## Steve Kroll

inviteur said:


> thx for reply
> Coca and Mc Do were a joke, but despite these prices, i'd be very happy to know the US food prices. If someone could post a link of on-line supermarket food store, he would be kind


This might be helpful...
Food Prices


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> This might be helpful...
> Food Prices



Steve, in my store, apples are less than $1.00 a lb. Some are even less than $.50 a lb. The costs here for produce are much lower than that list. But the meats are much higher. Specially beef. We are entering the harvest time of the year, and produce is so cheap right now.


----------



## inviteur

wonderful thx for links
i give you a French link too 
Auchan Drive : courses en ligne express - Magasin drive

Boston... now i understand 
The intellectual town of US, the town of the aristocracy. For us in France, the US states are divided in 4 parts. NY ths big cosmopolitan apple, the melting pot. Boston and the former colonies, L.A and the sun dream and the middle east with their conservative mentalities.
i know it's a mind reduction but as can be yours when you think to France


----------



## Steve Kroll

inviteur said:


> wonderful thx for links
> i give you a French link too
> Auchan Drive : courses en ligne express - Magasin drive
> 
> Boston... now i understand
> The intellectual town of US, the town of the aristocracy. For us in France, the US states are divided in 4 parts. NY ths big cosmopolitan apple, the melting pot. Boston and the former colonies, L.A and the sun dream and the middle east with their conservative mentalities.
> i know it's a mind reduction but as can be yours when you think to France


We're more complicated than that. 

That would be like if I said to you that France is two regions: Paris and everything else.

In the US, the large area between the east and west coast contains many different regions.


----------



## Addie

inviteur said:


> wonderful thx for links
> i give you a French link too
> Auchan Drive : courses en ligne express - Magasin drive
> 
> Boston... now i understand
> The intellectual town of US, the town of the aristocracy. For us in France, the US states are divided in 4 parts. NY ths big cosmopolitan apple, the melting pot. Boston and the former colonies, L.A and the sun dream and the middle east with their conservative mentalities.
> i know it's a mind reduction but as can be yours when you think to France



My mind when thinking of France is - Southern France, Sunny and full of grape vineyards. I do know Paris is in the north of France. I am not sure about that part of the country. I do know you have a certain breed of dairy cows whose name escapes me at the moment. I have a secret love affair of dairy cows and horses. I have to admit I know very little of France. Except they love their baguettes and pastries.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Different cities, states, area of the United States will have differing prices on any number of food items. 
It would depend upon many factors, such as availability and season.
Also, prices can change from day to day as well.
For instance, I bought coffee on Sunday for $4.99, I went back to the same market on Monday to get more, since the price was so low, and it had gone up to $8.99.
I'm sure @invitur that a quick internet search could show you anything that you might be looking for, for any reason.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Addie said:


> Steve, in my store, apples are less than $1.00 a lb. Some are even less than $.50 a lb. The costs here for produce are much lower than that list. But the meats are much higher. Specially beef. We are entering the harvest time of the year, and produce is so cheap right now.



Note that weights are given in kilograms (2.2 lbs).


----------



## CraigC

inviteur said:


> wonderful thx for links
> i give you a French link too
> Auchan Drive : courses en ligne express - Magasin drive
> 
> Boston... now i understand
> The intellectual town of US, the town of the aristocracy. For us in France, the US states are divided in 4 parts. NY ths big cosmopolitan apple, the melting pot. Boston and the former colonies, L.A and the sun dream and the middle east with their conservative mentalities.
> i know it's a mind reduction but as can be yours when you think to France



Very strong French influence in LA, especially around the Lake Charles area. French is still a first language for some Cajuns.


----------



## jennyema

inviteur said:


> wonderful thx for links
> i give you a French link too
> Auchan Drive : courses en ligne express - Magasin drive
> 
> Boston... now i understand
> The intellectual town of US, the town of the aristocracy. For us in France, the US states are divided in 4 parts. NY ths big cosmopolitan apple, the melting pot. Boston and the former colonies, L.A and the sun dream and the middle east with their conservative mentalities.
> i know it's a mind reduction but as can be yours when you think to France


 
Yes, it is a gross generalization and those are cities and not states.

There is no "middle east" to speak of in the US.  I'm guessing that you mean Midwest, which can be both conservative and very liberal.  I'm surprised that you didn't mention the South.

I have been to France several times and appreciate the differences your lovely country has to offer!


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> Very strong French influence in LA, especially around the Lake Charles area. French is still a first language for some Cajuns.



I think he meant Los Angeles, not Louisiana.


----------



## Kayelle

When I travel in Europe it boggles my mind how small it is compared to the vastness of the United States. Simply put, if the Union had not been formed to be united all the States would be countries.


----------



## GotGarlic

I haven't read this, but the  regions listed here seem reasonable to me: http://whatscookingamerica.net/AmericanRegionalFoods/RegionalAmericanIndex.htm


----------



## Steve Kroll

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't read this, but the  regions listed here seem reasonable to me: American Regional Recipes and History Index, Whats Cooking America


The "Far West" region (California, Hawaii, and Nevada) seems like a strange grouping but I'd go along with the rest.


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve Kroll said:


> The "Far West" region (California, Hawaii, and Nevada) seems like a strange grouping but I'd go along with the rest.



Yeah. California is so big, you'd almost have to say Southern Calif. goes with the Southwest and Northern Calif. goes with the Northwest. Hawaii stands alone


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> I think he meant Los Angeles, not Louisiana.



And I meant Louisiana, as he might not realize that the French influence is still strong there. Obviously he didn't mention that part of the US, so I was letting him know about it.


----------



## GotGarlic

CraigC said:


> And I meant Louisiana, as he might not realize that the French influence is still strong there. Obviously he didn't mention that part of the US, so I was letting him know about it.



Right - he was talking about Los Angeles. So you talking about LA but not clarifying that it was not Los Angeles would just be confusing to someone who may not know about Louisiana at all. It confused me and I'm an American who is knowledgeable about the states and regional cuisines


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't read this, but the  regions listed here seem reasonable to me: American Regional Recipes and History Index, Whats Cooking America



Good find GG !! That site is a great read !!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Good find GG !! That site is a great read !!



Thanks, Kayelle


----------



## FrankZ

A French coworker once told me you could tell something is French because it is expensive.


----------



## menumaker

The cattle here in the 'Bearn' region are called 'Blonde Aquitaine' Addie and they are big beautiful pale-corn beasts. Hence the ' Blonde'  ( french spelling ) Used for beef mostly with the male calves for veal. They have a good life here with lots of big open fields to munch in and are well looked after.
There is a difference in the climate and culture here in South West France, which is very rural, lush, temperate, near to the Pyrenees mountains and the atlantic coast and the South of france[/COLOR], further East, which is known for it's mediterranean coast, rich playboys ( and girls ) beautiful and very busy apart from it's other attractive features. So many regions here, all different and unique rather like USA I imagine so I have to take issue with our new friend and say 'Don't think in stereotypes Monsieur , Merci.


----------



## Addie

That's them. When I had the 4-H kids and working at the fair, there was a farmer that had two of them. They were prize winners both of them. The farmer used to give hand milking demonstrations with them. They were beautiful. Always had a crowd around them in the barn. The sad thing was though all animals brought on the fair grounds had to be hornless. I happen to be one who think horns add a beauty to animals.


----------



## inviteur

Thanks for your replies. i know that United states are huge and there  are as many cultural differences between either from East and West or  North and South as in Europe.
Food culture from Florida should be very different from theses of South Dakota or Alaska as Sweden food practice is different from South Italy.

An another question for Addie.
I read the link you have sent and something puzzles me. I haven't seen any publicities for spirits ( wine whisky and so on). Are these products sold in groceries store ?


----------



## Addie

inviteur said:


> Thanks for your replies. i know that United states are huge and there  are as many cultural differences between either from East and West or  North and South as in Europe.
> Food culture from Florida should be very different from theses of South Dakota or Alaska as Sweden food practice is different from South Italy.
> 
> An another question for Addie.
> I read the link you have sent and something puzzles me. I haven't seen any publicities for spirits ( wine whisky and so on). Are these products sold in groceries store ?



It all depends on the laws in different states. In Massachusetts you have to have a special license to sell in a grocery store. Come a certain time, they have to be able to close the area off to stop sales. The same laws apply to the store as a liquor store. Certain times they can sell it and then the have to close all liquor sales. Some restaurants sell only wine and beer. And in some states they have State Liquor stores. And in Kentucky, they have counties that are dry. You can't buy any liquor in that county at all. You have to go to the next county. I do not drink, so I am not aware of the laws in a lot of states. 

I think someone who has done more traveling than me would be better able to answer this question.


----------



## CraigC

In NOLA (New Orleans, Louisiana) they have Drive-Thru places that sell alcoholic beverages. However, the driver can't drink. NOLA is referred to as The Big Easy and the French Quarter is a big party town. Most Convenience Stores sell liquor. The state of Louisiana is divided into parishes, while many other states are divided into counties.


----------



## Steve Kroll

inviteur said:


> I read the link you have sent and something puzzles me. I haven't seen any publicities for spirits ( wine whisky and so on). Are these products sold in groceries store ?


Laws for spirits are controlled by states, and sometimes counties or cities within states.

There is no "typical" price for wine. It all depends on the quality of the wine, just like in your country. An inexpensive table wine can run $2 to $10. Nice wine for special occasions can be $15 to $200, or even more. Whatever you want to spend.


----------



## GotGarlic

In Virginia, beer and wine are sold in grocery stores, drug stores (pharmacies), and convenience stores. Liquor is only available at the state ABC (Alcoholic Beverage Control) stores.

There are some weird laws in some states regarding beer, wine and liquor, related to conservative religious beliefs. They were called the Blue Laws. There's some interesting history about it here: Blue Laws legal definition of Blue Laws


----------



## Andy M.

Massachusetts has blue laws.  Stores being open on Sundays is a change that has happened in my lifetime.  There is still a 3 month waiting period for a divorce to be final because of the Catholic church.


----------



## Dawgluver

In North Dakota, you can only buy liquor at a liquor store.  In Iowa, you can buy it almost anywhere, gas stations, drug stores, grocers.  In Ontario, at least where we'd go, you buy liquor at the LCB store, and beer at a separate beer store.  Same thing in Pennsylvania, at least where we've been.


----------



## Kayelle

In California you can buy wine, beer and liquor in many grocery stores, in addition to liquor stores. Some restaurants are licensed to sell only beer and wine, while others have a full license for all liquor.   Liquor licenses in California are very expensive with the cost sometimes up to $400,000.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...In Ontario, at least where we'd go, you buy liquor at the LCB store, and beer at a separate beer store.  Same thing in Pennsylvania, at least where we've been.


When we owned the folks' home in Ohio, and I would drive there from Massachusetts, I drove through Pennsylvania. This was back in the time before they sold Yuengling beer in MA. I thought (incorrectly) that Himself liked Yuengling, so while driving through Bloomsburg (a college town) I figured I'd get a 6-pack. Stopped at the police department because they would know everywhere beer was sold! Seems like at that time (about 2004-ish) if you wanted a six-pack, the only place you could buy that was at a bar! If I shopped at a beverage depot, I couldn't buy anything less than 24 bottles. Not wanting to walk into the nearest tavern, we had a full 24-count case in the house. All this time I figured the reason Himself's relatives all had 24-count cases of beer, etc meant they were alcoholics.


----------



## luvs

people often seem overwhelmed when they see how pricey my food is. 
1.)i often buy high-end items, although at other times i buy cheaper food. they balance in cost.
2.)amount of sales per item contribute.
3.)we have a higher tax % than other areas.
4.)we have higher-end grocers in many places
5.)& groceries sell alcohol. not until recently, though quite a few PA grocers have caught on & begun to sell alcohol


----------



## CraigC

luvs said:


> people often seem overwhelmed when they see how pricey my food is.
> 1.)i often buy high-end items, although at other times i buy cheaper food. they balance in cost.
> 2.)amount of sales per item contribute.
> *3.)we have a higher tax % than other areas.*
> 4.)we have higher-end grocers in many places
> 5.)& groceries sell alcohol. not until recently, though quite a few PA grocers have caught on & begun to sell alcohol



Aren't most grocery items tax free where you live?


----------



## luvs

if they're considered necessities, they're tax-exempt.


----------



## CraigC

luvs said:


> if they're considered necessities, they're tax-exempt.



You sure you don't mean staples? Rib-eyes are not a necessity, but I don't get charged tax on them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> When we owned the folks' home in Ohio, and I would drive there from Massachusetts, I drove through Pennsylvania. This was back in the time before they sold Yuengling beer in MA. I thought (incorrectly) that Himself liked Yuengling, so while driving through Bloomsburg (a college town) I figured I'd get a 6-pack. Stopped at the police department because they would know everywhere beer was sold! Seems like at that time (about 2004-ish) if you wanted a six-pack, the only place you could buy that was at a bar! If I shopped at a beverage depot, I couldn't buy anything less than 24 bottles. Not wanting to walk into the nearest tavern, we had a full 24-count case in the house. All this time I figured the reason Himself's relatives all had 24-count cases of beer, etc meant they were alcoholics.



It's still that way. DH and I sometimes stop overnight in Breezewood, PA, when we drive to Michigan. We've learned to bring our own wine and beer so we can have a drink in the room.


----------



## Addie

There are some states and cities that tax everything. Even food, clothing, and anything that comes to mind. I think here in Taxachusetts (as we lovingly call it) we are better off them most states. Of course it does gall us that our neighbor NH has no sales or income tax. But all of the income for that state comes from real estate taxes. I can only imagine what the taxes are for the owner of rental property. When my nephew told me what he pays each year on his little piece of land and small house, I was floored. I will gladly pay a sales tax any day.


----------



## Mad Cook

inviteur said:


> I'll give you some examples of French prices. As our prices are in euros / kg, i make a quick conversion for dollars / lbs. All of our prices are taxes inclusive
> 
> as we are in summer time let start with few prices.
> Salads about 0.9 € so about 1.2 $
> vegetables ( tomatoes, peppers, courgette and so on): from 1.5 to 3 €/ kg so from 1 to 2 $ / lbs.
> French baguette bread about 1€...> 1.3 $.
> Beef Lamb meets: about 20€/kg for the selected extra, 12€ for cheap cuts. So about 13$ for rear and  8$ for front pieces.
> a Coca cola bottle ( 1.5 litter) costs about 2€ ans a Mac Donald cheese burger costs about 2€


Here you are. Averages for the UK (already converted to Euros and metric measures).

Just idle curiosity - why did you want to know?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

luvs said:


> people often seem overwhelmed when they see how pricey my food is.
> 1.)i often buy high-end items, although at other times i buy cheaper food. they balance in cost.
> 2.)amount of sales per item contribute.
> 3.)we have a higher tax % than other areas.
> 4.)we have higher-end grocers in many places
> 5.)& groceries sell alcohol. not until recently, though quite a few PA grocers have caught on & begun to sell alcohol



1) Since that is your choice "other people" shouldn't complain. Unless you're asking for them to chip in anytime you invite them over to eat?  
3) Um, no. There are a lot of states with higher sales tax rates. The United States of sales tax, in one map - The Washington Post
Or does PA charge a percentage of sales tax on any and all food purchases - I know Virginia levies a 1% tax on any food item not taxed at an even higher rate.
4) I'm sure you do. But you also have higher-priced grocers by chain. Giant Eagle, for one, is terribly overpriced for the area our kids live in, and neither of them are shopping a Marketdistrict store. I understand those are wonderful though.
5) Yeah, I got nuthin'.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> *When I travel in Europe it boggles my mind how small it is compared to the vastness of the United States*. Simply put, if the Union had not been formed to be united all the States would be countries.


We're small but perfectly formed


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> We're small but perfectly formed


----------

